# Coupler Chart



## Bachmann73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Can someone provide or point me to an Internet site (or book) with a _comprehensive_ coupler chart that provides photos of all the various types?

I found a .pdf with the more current types (Accumate, Bachmann, Intermountain, Kadee, McHenry and Proto 2000) but surely, there's one out there with the hooktypes, European, etc.

I've returned to the hobby and keep coming up with freaking different types of couplers on different types of locomotives/rolling stock and then have to stop and figure out what it is and how to change it.

Thanks.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I am in the process of changing all of mine to Kadee No.5's. Seems to be the way to go and they fit almost anything. Sean helped us out here with a few pics. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6940&highlight=coupler+questions&page=2

And here too.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7045


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

Now I see why I'm confused, cuz so is everyone else about couplers. You'd think the "hooking up" would be easier!

Personally.... I'm giving up on the couplers for now... Improving the wheels, and track, then I'll do the Kadee thang!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

whurd said:


> Now I see why I'm confused, cuz so is everyone else about couplers. You'd think the "hooking up" would be easier!
> 
> Personally.... I'm giving up on the couplers for now... Improving the wheels, and track, then I'll do the Kadee thang!


:laugh::laugh:
I just did wheels and couplers and there is NO UNCOUPLING at random anymore. :thumbsup: I can start and stop, reverse the whole track fast etc with the Kadees.   Well worth the time and $..


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Will Kadee #5 couplers fit in a Proto 2000 SW 900 or is another Kadee type called for?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

rrbill said:


> Will Kadee #5 couplers fit in a Proto 2000 SW 900 or is another Kadee type called for?


EMD SW-600, 8, 900	Kadee #148	or NO.5®	also other options include #28, #58 or #118, #119, #158


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

RR Bill, Bachmann 73 and others,

Kadee's website, www.kadee.com, has a conversion link that lists almost any loco or rolling stock. It can tell you what couplers fit along with instructions and drawings showing the install. Some installs are drop-ins, others require shimming or other small modifications. 

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Good information.
How about an older Alco Models brass SW-1500 diesel? Would a Kadee #5 do in that application, too?
Many thanks, gentlemen.

Bill


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

rrbill said:


> Good information.
> How about an older Alco Models brass SW-1500 diesel? Would a Kadee #5 do in that application, too?
> Many thanks, gentlemen.
> 
> Bill


According to www.kadee.com: ALCO (IMPORTED BRASS) Metal Whisker® Coupler Standard Coupler Other Coupler Options 
All Imports 148 NO.5® #28, #58 or #118, #119, #158 
Anywhere a NO.5® is listed, the #28, #58 or #118, #119, #158, #148 "WHISKER" can be used in its place.

Straight from their conversion chart!

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------

